
Employers Are Looking for Job Candidates in the Wrong Places - SQL2219
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2017/12/employers-are-looking-for-job-candidates-in-the-wrong-places/549080/?single_page=true
======
SQL2219
It's as if every HR department is singing off the same old tired sheet of
music: BS degree with 3-5 years of experience... There is almost zero
creativity or non-group think among hiring zombies.

